# Sophy has a trapped nerve



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy has a trapped nerve, and now, of course, I am feeling guilty as hell for not taking her to the vet a week ago. I first noticed something on the Monday evening, but she was so much better the next morning I put it down to mild bruising. Then this weekend she had a brief screaming fit when another dog bumped into her - not at all like her - and was just not quite right last night, so off to the vet we went.

She has been miserable all day, and wouldn't let the vet examine her, although she knows him and likes him and he is extremely gentle. She became a whirling dervish (with careful tooth control) the moment he got near the sore spot, and then wouldn't let him touch her anywhere else. He reckons it is not too serious, and should resolve with pain relief and crate rest, but she needs complete rest for at least three weeks. Fortunately she is tiny - it is much easier to cope with a dog that you can pick up and carry without strain. So now I need to backtrack through all the threads to find ideas for keeping her occupied once the Loxicom kicks in and she feels more herself. I have several Ottosson games, Kongs, we can play hunt the treat as long as I keep them all low down, and it is definitely an opportunity for brushing up on some training - other ideas, and any experience of similar injuries, gratefully accepted (as long as it is not scary!).

It is absolutely typical that I cancelled the dogs' insurance a few week ago, after deciding to move over to a savings account.... The reason I delayed doing so was because I had a superstitious feeling something would happen!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poor Sophy! A compressed/pinched nerve can HURT and set you on edge like little else. (I'm thinking that's the same thing as "trapped"nerve?) So sorry to hear she's in such pain! I hope she gets good relief from the medication. I want _you_ relieved of any remorse about not taking her to the vet's sooner. Observation made sense at the time since her distress seemed to subside. When it amped up, you dashed her off to be examined. You did right by her, though I of course understand the gnawing guilt that creeps into a dog lover's heart at a time like this.

Three weeks' of rest and keeping her entertained as she begins to feel better, now that's something someone needs to develop a magic potion to manage. You may manage better if you up your wine intake, and perhaps calming tea earlier in the day. The puzzles and low-key scent games and maybe some bird watching out the window and some quiet visitors and, if she's a fan of them, car rides for a change of pace, hopefully will help you both pass the time.

Have you any idea how the problem came about? It must have been quite an ordeal to see her so out of sorts at the vet's. Had to be heartbreaking to see her so distressed! I think you'd better start following my wine prescription soon. Best to Sophy, and to you. Hope the time passes okay for you both.:clover:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Murphy's Law with the insurance, what a shame. Don't feel guilty I would have done exactly the same and caulked it up to some mild bruising. Poor Sophy, that sounds painful. When my Aussie was getting over an operation I would let him watch Animal Planet and play footsie games along with lots of training. It is so hard to keep an active dog still I hope Sophy heals quickly.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry your little one is going through this. Figures something would happen AFTER the insurance cancelled, right. Glad she should be ok after some bed rest.....Sunny sends his warmest wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had exactly the same idea about the wine CM, and have just retrieved a bottle of Macon Villages from the garage (I fear that you have got to know my bad habits too well!). Sophy's tail went up briefly when supper was served (her ears and tail have all been very droopy all day, which is so unlike her I was getting extremely worried), so that was reassuring. I'm remembering how I felt with a wrenched back after a fall, and sympathising with her.

Thanks for all your good wishes everyone - part of the reason I got really worried was that a neighbour's dog had GME a few years ago, and suffered terribly before they had to let her go - it started with very similar symptoms, so a fairly minor slipped disc is positively good news by comparison!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ouch! Poor baby! Well wishes to everyone, hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little girl! I hope she makes a speedy recovery!

What a shame about the insurance, but isn't that always the way??!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor Sophy! Hope she's feeling much better very soon.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, hugs to you! Hope she feels much better soon


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*fjm*: Maybe this will spark some ideas to help occupy Sophy when she's ready for a little activity. Feel better Sophy! :kiss:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Some very good ideas there - perhaps I could put a dab of different scents on my various keys and specs and teach her to find them...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Sophy! And poor you! Stress when it comes to our animals is so hard because they can't tell us what works for them when we are trying our best to help them! Hope Sophy heals quickly .............and that you don't have to open another bottle of wine! Unless of course it's in celebration! LOL!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

How's everyone doing today? Is Sophy starting to feel better? Are *you* feeling better?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is definitely more comfortable - her ears and tail are up, which is always a good sign for her. A Papillon with her tail down all day is a sign of a very unhappy dog!

She is also being very good about the crate - she was never really crate trained, but is very used to travelling in it, and I brought the car crate in to confine her at first. She settles in it much more easily than I expected, perhaps because it is associated with nice things (going for walks, snoozing on longer journeys to visit family and friends) and feels comfortable and safe. A useful thing for others who don't use crates in the house to know! I have learned the importance of putting a lead on her _before_ letting her out of the crate, after she disappeared down the stairs while I was still reaching for it, and she has learned to wait to be picked up rather than trying to do things herself. Not bad for 24 hours, I suppose...

I have now recovered from the mild hangover induced by over indulgence, and will be avoiding alcohol for a few days!

1.5 days down, 20 - 40 more to go... Must pick up yet more Kongs today, three is not enough when Poppy is yelling "S'not FAIR!" if she doesn't get one too!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

How's Sophy feeling? I saw this video and thought of you and her:

Crate Rest Activities for Dogs

Oops, I think this is the same one Chagall's Mom posted.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so glad the little lady is doing better. What a drag!! However, I would bet the critters are already coming out to play knowing she is housebound!!! Hugs to the little lady and you too!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Hugs and prayers from me and my spoos to you and Sophy for her speedy recovery. I know you are taking excellent care of her, and I know she is loving the extra attention. I hope she will be much better soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is now feeling so much better that it is getting hard to keep her from hurting herself - she wants to run zoomies, and wrestle with Poppy, and generally play the Whirling Dervish... Ten days to go!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Good news! Glad she's obviously feeling better.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> She is now feeling so much better that it is getting hard to keep her from hurting herself - she wants to run zoomies, and wrestle with Poppy, and generally play the Whirling Dervish... Ten days to go!


Sounds like Sophy is on the road to complete recovery, what good news! Maybe it's time to up your :drink: intake, you can go into recovery later if need be.  All kidding aside, these have to be tough and tiring days for you both. I wish you through them with no mishaps and as few moments of frustration as possible. This video will be of absolutely no practical help to you, but may make you smile the smile of one who knows!:clover:
How do you keep a Gorgeous Border Collie on crate rest! - YouTube


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is not as bad as that, thank Heavens! She is pretty good during the day - just has mad time after meals. Last night I broke out the big guns, and filled up the Ottosson toys and the Kyjen squirrels - it took half an hour, but trying to work out the small bones on the Casino toy eventually wore her out!


----------

